# Cured by the Word of God



## gizmo

The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!


----------



## falling_free

Is the word guppelsnaseur botnappili??


----------



## Guest

gizmo said:


> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!


Depends how you define 'the Word' really. Gordon Ramseys 'word' is the one I prefer. :roll:

"No you ****in **** it's ****in well ****in cooked is it, **** off."


----------



## Guest

falling_free said:


> Is the word guppelsnaseur botnappili??


Thanks, I REALLY NEEDED a long laugh today. (still laughing)


----------



## Guest

> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!


That's kind of vague. Does this mean he read all 66 books of the bible, a certain 'healing' passage, casually once in a while, or what? What about reading the Bibel exactly 'set him free from it'?

I dunno...I've read the Bible probably throughout my entire life in church, school, and home. Unless he experienced some kind of additional healing power through faith, pastoral counselling, annointing, etc., I don't see how just reading the Bible does anything.

- Seth


----------



## MrMortgage

SethEaston said:


> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of vague. Does this mean he read all 66 books of the bible, a certain 'healing' passage, casually once in a while, or what? What about reading the Bibel exactly 'set him free from it'?
> 
> I dunno...I've read the Bible probably throughout my entire life in church, school, and home. Unless he experienced some kind of additional healing power through faith, pastoral counselling, annointing, etc., I don't see how just reading the Bible does anything.
> 
> - Seth
Click to expand...

It is a little vague but still possible.


----------



## gizmo

The Bible says that "you shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free.""Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God."You cannot have faith that God will heal you if you don't know what His promises are concerning healing.I also would like to say that a person can read the bible all day, but if he is not born again or really searching for the truth he will not understand it.the bible also says "I will keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on Me because he trusts in Me"Reading the bible everyday keeps your mind on God.


----------



## MrMortgage

gizmo said:


> The Bible says that "you shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free.""Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God."You cannot have faith that God will heal you if you don't know what His promises are concerning healing.I also would like to say that a person can read the bible all day, but if he is not born again or really searching for the truth he will not understand it.the bible also says "I will keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on Me because he trusts in Me"Reading the bible everyday keeps your mind on God.


True, true, you got to keep the cup full!


----------



## Guest

gizmo said:


> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!


Gizmo, I don't believe you. I think you are using this site as a way of "spreading the word". You probably go to all kinds of forums pretending to know someone who was afflicted with a disease and healed by reading the bible.


----------



## Guest

> Gizmo, I don't believe you. I think you are using this site as a way of "spreading the word". You probably go to all kinds of forums pretending to know someone who was afflicted with a disease and healed by reading the bible.


beachgirl, I don't know why you would say that. Some of us find solace and comfort in the Word of God. If some of us believe that it helps, who's to say that it indeed doesn't?

Even though I strugle with my faith and think that most religous institutions/organizations/denominations are just WEIRD and FREAKY, I still try to maintain a personal relationship with God by having worship and studying everyday. Even though man seems to have royally screwed up religion (and have turned many into athiests) it doesn't negate the possibility of God's existence and moreover his power in ppl's lives.

- Seth


----------



## MrMortgage

SethEaston said:


> Gizmo, I don't believe you. I think you are using this site as a way of "spreading the word". You probably go to all kinds of forums pretending to know someone who was afflicted with a disease and healed by reading the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> beachgirl, I don't know why you would say that. Some of us find solace and comfort in the Word of God. If some of us believe that it helps, who's to say that it indeed doesn't?
> 
> Even though I strugle with my faith and think that most religous institutions/organizations/denominations are just WEIRD and FREAKY, I still try to maintain a personal relationship with God by having worship and studying everyday. Even though man seems to have royally screwed up religion (and have turned many into athiests) it doesn't negate the possibility of God's existence and moreover his power in ppl's lives.
> 
> - Seth
Click to expand...

The Lord does say seek me and I will draw myself closer to you! You have to study!


----------



## sleepingbeauty

beachgirl said:


> gizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo, I don't believe you. I think you are using this site as a way of "spreading the word". You probably go to all kinds of forums pretending to know someone who was afflicted with a disease and healed by reading the bible.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO!! :lol:

beachgirl youre a trip. :lol:

you dont have to worry about gizmo converting me. every time someone preaches to me like that i only hear this guy..

http://www.miggy.net/multimedia/preacher.htm


----------



## gizmo

I hope this encourages someone like it did me.Yes, I do like to tell what God has done.He is awesome!!!!If you think I made the story up, then I really don't know what to tell you.You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Guest

beachgirl said:


> gizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The husband of a friend of mine from church told me he had dp for about 5 years. He does not have it anymore and he says reading the Bible is what set him free from it. The Word is the answer to any problem we can face!
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo, I don't believe you. I think you are using this site as a way of "spreading the word". You probably go to all kinds of forums pretending to know someone who was afflicted with a disease and healed by reading the bible.
Click to expand...

The reason I made this comment seems obvious, but I'll explain.
I read all of Gizmo's posts since she joined this site in Aug. 2004. There is not one word in them about her having dp/dr. Every post, including the first one, has been preaching, and only refers to dp indirectly.
If someone came on this site, never shared any topic-related info about themselves, and was clearly trying to sell the other forum-users life insurance, what conclusion would anyone make?
In other words, substitute "life insurance" for "the word of God" and I see someone who has her own agenda for using this site, and it's not about suffering from dp.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

oh no. the door to door solicitors have invaded the internet!! :?


----------



## gizmo

I know I have shared my experience but it might have been in the old site. I have had dp/dr for over 3 years.actually, i have had a form of it for about 5 years.after the birth of my first child i had the weird questioning symptom and i thought i was losing my mind.then, when i was 8 months pregnant with my second child, i was having a lot of panic attacks and one day i was leaving wal mart and ate several cookies and started being in constant panic for a few days and all of a sudden i couldn't believe my life actually happened and nothing made sense.i couldn't sleep at night because of the terrible panic.and one night it felt like the panic broke-it stopped.i was so happy but little did i know why it stopped. now i believe i reached the point where i couldn't panic anymore and i remember going to walmart the next morning and i felt like i was drugged.everything looked strange and unfamiliar.i really thought i was having post partum psychosis and i really wish i had never known about that disorder because i believe it was the fear of having it that put me in dp/dr.there is so much more but all i can say is it is a living hell and it is the worst thing that has ever happened to me in my life.i have my ups and downs but i am so much better and i don't know what i would have done without God in my life.i would have to drive at least 20 minutes each way to go anywhere because i lived in the country and i would quote scriptures the whole way and that's how i even started to go anywhere because i did not leave my house for a month when it started.i wish i didn't have dp/dr.i actually did a questionnare on the internet and it said i have severe dp/dr.i believe with all my heart that it is not God's will that anyone have this.but contrary to popular belief, not everything that happens is God's will.there are laws of faith just like laws of gravity.i hate to say this but i have been too caught up in life to seek God like i should.so i don't have to stay like this.anyway,i hate typing and that's why i don't say much.i also believe it is not an illness but just the thoughts we have chose to dwell on and it has exhausted our minds.


----------



## Guest

I have no idea who gizmo is, and I am a new member myself. But those who are discouting his words as religous agenda I think are doing him/her and themselves a disservice. This forum's purpose is to share experiences about spirituality (notice I didn't say "God"), and gizmo's experiences happen to be about God.

And let me say this...for someone to come on this board simply to spread an agenda about ANYTHING is SICK; it is taking advantage of ppl in a vulnerable state and turning it into personal gain - it would be espeically disturbing for a religous fanatic to do so.


----------



## Guest

[quote name="gizmo"]I know I have shared my experience but it might have been in the old site. I have had dp/dr for over 3 years.actually, i have had a form of it for about 5 years.

Gizmo, I didn't know these things about you, only what I read in the few posts here. My apologies to you for the mistakes I made and I'm sorry you suffer with dp. BG


----------



## Guest

I can say that I understand what Gizmo i saying. If it was not for faith I would probably loose my mind by now. I started reading a bible lately and started seening little changes. Till now I didn't think that you are good Beleiver only if you read the Bible, but I was wrong.


----------



## peacedove

Those of you that say God has helped your DP... what was the cause of your DP?

Cuz my first experience with it was when I was thinking of God as a little girl. So now thinking of God at all freaks me out. It's hard to imagine it helping people with this.


----------



## peacedove

Gizmo said post partum... no particular thought?


----------



## MrMortgage

Well...my cause was truamatic and drugs. The funny thing is as soon as I got in church and studied the word, the mental issues became controllable.

I was talking to a friend at church and he was suffering from "parkensens" (dont think I spelled that right) when he was in and out of church. He was 29... As soon as he dedicated his life to God the parkenses lifted, and is almost gone. WIERD!

Who knows? I could of been "spiritual healing" that some claim when they get deep into a religion. Maybe its some type of cause that can be explained scientifically...

To me, its God, no doubt.


----------



## gizmo

i think the post partum stuff just made me have more anxiety and ocd and the thoughts in particular that i was having that made me first get a form of dp was about God.when you have ocd, you think things that you are purposely trying not to think and do not want to think.i was thinking of curse words and God, not because i wanted to, but because i was scared that i would.then i thought i had comitted the unpardonable sin and i was tormented so badly for a long time.i thought i was going to hell and could do nothing about it.anyway, the tremendous stress put on my mind caused anything about God to sound strange and it really scared me because i didn't know what was going on.then right before i had my second child life itself was strange and everything did not make sense.anyway, God still does sound strange but now i realize it is just because of the dp/dr and i choose to ignore it.i tell myself that it is true (whatever seems strange at the moment) because the Bible says it is.anyway, that has helped me so tremendously and i have learned so much the past few years because having this happen had really made me read the Word a lot more and now i know the devil was playing with my mind but he is a liar!"You shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free!"The husband of my friend who i was talking about said the bible, etc., was weird to him as well when he was going through this, but he just kept on reading it.


----------



## Guest

Yes, faith in God can heal. It's still doesn't mean God exists, though. God is a placebo.


----------



## deep_feeler

No matter the consequences, I refuse to worship anything that would send people to hell for eternity.


----------



## yoyo

I understand that spirituality and religions are very controversial and sensitive subjects. But I think that we still are able to discuss it without being so judgmental towards each other. I suggest that we respect the posts being posted in here.


----------

